# Diamond Archery Customer Service?



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

The one time I needed to talk to them, I was able to get through.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Why not aftermarket strings/cables??


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

I finally talked to Diamond, 110.00 for string and cable with the silencers. They are not that great of a product to charge that kind of price, maybe there made of a mixture of Unicorn dung and Elf's blood, but I can buy Winners Choice for that price.


----------



## atg3rd (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran into the same problem. I sent a nasty email to them and they responded within one day and gave me an alternate number to the pro shop. this to me is awful customer service and will guarantee a loss in sales. in fact i am in the process of buying an Elite.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Then buy an aftermarket string what is the problem? Bowtech strings are some of the best standard strings on the market, and nothing is cheap anymore, look at those crap Zebra strings.


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

uncleted327 said:


> Then buy an aftermarket string what is the problem? Bowtech strings are some of the best standard strings on the market, and nothing is cheap anymore, look at those crap Zebra strings.


I make my own strings, however I plan on a new bow after the season and when I sell this one I would like to put everything back to original. I agree Zebra strings are crap and that nothing is cheap, this is why I ordered a set of Winners Choice and I'll change them after the season.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

If you hadn't already ordered a set, or if you need some new ones in the future, check out David Reed at Sixx Strings. He just built me a set for my 04 Primos STL, and its back to being a shooter.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

everyone has been bragging the diamond stud bow up over the pse bow madness,if there customer service is that bad i would not buy one,thats one good thing about pse they stand behind there bows i no that much

Ted


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

I work at a Gander Mountain and Diamonds customer service pretty much doesnt exist anymore. Since the whole Savage thing you cant talk to a real person if your life depends on it. I was on the phone yesterday for 20 mins listening to voice options only to be hung up on by a computer after it told me to send an email or contact my dealer......They used to be pretty good about things but now its like pullings teeth. Good bows, but thats about it.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 07 justice basicly the 09 stud. I had the cable break {bad cable I guess} at full draw, Diamond sent new limbs and took good care of me, My dealer got the limbs in a day or two and I was back in Biz. Bowtech/Diamond has a lifelong customer in me. This is my first bow and was a newbe a year ago when it happened. I am ready to move up to a faster bow & I am thinking 82nd. But if you want a great string & great price check out Twisted Archer strings here on AT 2 color set bcy 452x $50 tyd all sept.


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

When I worked on bows in a shop that was A Bowtech dealer, they would kiss my ass to help me get parts and get the customers bow up and shooting. The shop was first class and we sold A LOT of their bows. One would understand that type of treatment, but I don't buy 100 of their bows for myself so they can't see taking the time to help the one who buy's one of their bow's every two year's.


----------



## JSKwhitetail (Dec 19, 2008)

Diamond has customer service. I guess I will continue to send hundreds of emails and leave just as many phone messages to get anywhere.


----------



## MarkD1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the idler wheel bearings go out on my 05 Liberty, Cabellas called them up and got a new one in 4 days. Unfortunatly Cabelas did better than the authorized dealers around here.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

never had a problem either

had few bows come back in last year with limb splintering

called them up
and they took care of it immediately

sent limbs in two days, each occasion


soooo, not sure


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

I would also like to add, ATHENS ARCHERY has the best customer service I have ever dealt with. TOP NOTCH PERFECT...

and one heck of shooter, accomplice 32,34

try one out or give me a call


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can get a set of custom strings from wicked 1 strings for under 60 bucks. Your choice of BCY or brownell material and you also get D loop rope and wax! Look up 909bowsniper here on AT and let hi know cardiackid74 sent you his way. Also take a look at Athens archery before you buy that Mathews. You will not find a bow manufacturer with better customer service period!


----------

